# Velvet Antler Care



## roaroftherockies (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't normally post, but I have a quick question maybe some of you could help with. My buddy and I drew Utah LE archery deer tags. The unit is hours away from the nearest town to my knowledge. Question is, with two tags, what are your recommendations to take care of the velvet in the event that we are lucky enough to take the first buck early on. We had planned to go down for 7 days or so. What do we do if we shoot one say day 2? High tail it out to freeze it? Inject it and shade it and keep hunting buck #2? Not to familiar with taking care of velvet in this particular situation. Would normally just freeze, but wondering if there is another option. What options do we have? Would appreciate any thoughts that any of you may have experienced if you have a minute to spare. Thanks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you can freeze them for a week. send packout a pm . he will beable to tell you better ways.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treat the antlers with velvet on them just like any other part of the deer. Freezing would be best, but that's kinda hard to do without a freezer. Keep them cool (below 40*) and away from flies. That velvet is living growing tissue and is full of blood. It will go rotten just as fast as any meat. They'll last about week in a cooler, then you'd better get them to the taxidermist so he can treat them. If you go to a taxidermist and he says you don't have to treat them, take them to a different taxidermist...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Velvet is made to come off. The amount of fluid in the antler will dictate how long you have to get the antlers to the taxidermist. 

When the deer is dead, don't grab the antlers as it collapses the veins. Don't drag the deer and don't tie the antlers to your pack around the velvet. If you can keep the antlers at less than 40 degrees, I think you have 3 days, but not many coolers can do that. You can inject them in the field, but it will take a little time to learn how. You (or anyone) are welcome to stop by my shop in American Fork if you'd like to learn more about how to inject them in the field. (There are less toxic, inject-able cures for the non-professionals.) 

The BEST thing to do is make a trip to town. You have a LTD Entry tag and those only come every decade or so. The farthest drive to a freezer in any unit in the State might be 3 hours. Best is to freeze it and take it to a taxidermist. I'm not a fan of the paint-on-tans. 

Best of luck on your hunt.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Packout said:


> You can inject them in the field, but it will take a little time to learn how. You (or anyone) are welcome to stop by my shop in American Fork if you'd like to learn more about how to inject them in the field.


Mike, make sure you are there this time when you hand that stuff out! We don't want a repeat of last year! ound:


----------



## roaroftherockies (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks for the responses guys. I appreciate it. Sorry for the delay, couple computer issues. Appreciate your help.


----------



## jestanw01 (Jul 2, 2013)

In a recent issue of Western hunter magazine they did a column on velvet care. They used a substance called Antler velvet tan by knoblach. It said to cut small slits (1/16") in the tips of the antlers and then inject the velvet tan in the veins at the base of the antlers with a needle and syringe till you see the substance come out of the slits in the antler tips, then with a small fine paintbrush apply the velvet tan to the outside of the velvet to keep flies off, the velvet will have a wet and brushed appearance after putting it on the outside of it, after it's dried then you can use a clean paint brush to brush the velvet back to its natural fuzzy look. Im not sure how much you'll need but a pint of the antler in velvet tan sells for about $7


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I use a product called Preserve it from Van ****'s Taxidermy. It is similar to what jestanw01 said with that product. What I do with this is poke several holes in the tips of the antlers with the syringe and then find the veins in at the bases and push the product until all the blood is out and the liquid is clear. I then inject at the tips of each and make sure that the product gets into the "web" or "V" between each fork till it has a swollen look to it. I did mine and a buddy waited on his and froze it. The difference is huge. My antlers look like they did when I shot the buck 5years ago and his that was frozen and then taken to a taxidermist looks shrunken and sickly. Not the taxidermists fault it was the amount of time that it was in the freezer. It is not an expensive product that works great for preserving that nice velvet look.:mrgreen:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried the Antler velvet tan on a little two point I killed two years ago. It worked pretty good and looks about the same as ones I have taken to a taxidermist to do. We will see how it last over time but so far so good. I ordered everything I needed from http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Antler-In-Velvet-Tan-W155.aspx

and followed the directions listed.

I wanted to learn how to do it myself as I had bad luck with the deer in my avatar. I had him to a taxidermist within 24 hours of killing him but it was still too late to save the velvet.

Mark


----------

